# Old Pipe Question



## Mannerheim (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi to all the pipe smokers out there!
I am considering buying a pipe smoking friend (who likes history) some pipes that were made for the troops during the second world war in Germany. I was wondering if they would still work as intended, or if they would simply remain display items and break if he tried to use them. Is a pipe ever too old? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

As a newbie pipe smoker I don't know enough to answer your question with certainty, but I have seen many pipes listed from the 1950s on ebay and can't imagine that a pipe from just a few years before (WW2) would somehow be unsmokable. In any case, please post pics if you have the WW2 pipes in your possession ! I'm sure one of the veteran pipe smokers will be able to answer your question.


----------



## Mannerheim (Jul 7, 2016)

Here are the pictures of the pipes in question from the website. I have not ordered them yet!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

@Mannerheim - I'm a history buff, so your posts caught my attention. I thought "When would a combat soldier have time for a leisurely bowl ?" (Cigs seem less of a problem.)

Here's an article you might find interesting - -

German Pipe Usage / der Erste Zug

Also apparently, pipes and cigars were considered a part of manliness in the 19th century - rather than cigarettes. And this attitude carried over to many in WW1 & WW2. I would guess that American mass production & mass marketing might have altered some of those attitudes later. Or maybe a European soldier was likely to accept an offered free American cig rather than go without any tobacco at all ?


----------



## Mannerheim (Jul 7, 2016)

Well as far as cigarettes go, I have heard American brands such as "lucky strike" and "chesterfield" were highly prized by the Europeans of liberated western Europe as well as German soldiers themselves! I think cigarettes are more convinient and that played a part as well. Most people who smoke these days are just looking for the nicotine hit. Having smoked cigarettes before, I know that while you are smoking them, the idea of packing a pipe or cutting a cigar seem complicated and unnecessary... until you stop. 

Thanks for the article! I can't help wondering what kind of tobacco they were issued... You are right, pipes and cigars were seen to be "manly" occupations, and much less harmful than cigarettes. I mean even the original surgeon generals report of 1964 (as i understand it) advises smokers who can't quit to take up pipes or cigars!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Mannerheim said:


> Here are the pictures of the pipes in question from the website. I have not ordered them yet!


It's not possible to tell 100%, but from what can be seen (I used a magnifier) the briar and stems appear to be in really good condition. Age does not effect the briar and it can be smoked for many, many years, until it burns out. The stems are different, they can be damaged by age, due to oxidization, but these look really well taken care of. If it were me and the cost was acceptable, I would buy them in a heart beat! They should give you many years of smoking pleasure!


----------



## Mannerheim (Jul 7, 2016)

I have decided to buy them. Thanks Jonny Flake for the inspection/info. My friend will be thrilled!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

First off, good for you, that is a mighty nice gesture. To answer your question, in my opinion from making, refurbishing and collecting for the years I have been doing so, age is of little factor in pipes if they are properly maintained and taken care of. Merely going from the photo provided, those pipes appear to be in good condition. Even when older pipes have been mistreated or improperly maintained, they can often be brought back to life by refurbishing them and doing repair work. I have brought back to life and smoked pipes from the 20s, and they looked and smoked better than many of my newer pipes.


----------



## Mannerheim (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow! That is old! My friend will know all about how to maintain a pipe I'm sure, so he won't have any problems. Thanks for the advice and info!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Mannerheim said:


> Wow! That is old! My friend will know all about how to maintain a pipe I'm sure, so he won't have any problems. Thanks for the advice and info!


What a great gift for your friend if he's a pipe smoker and WW2 history buff. :smile2:

Pass on the article, above, to him. I'm sure he will be thrilled.

P.S. - I see from your Puff name that you have an appreciation for Finnish fighting spirit.


----------



## Mannerheim (Jul 7, 2016)

I will do that! It's his 50th so its a more of a special occasion than usual. 

I enjoy reading about the winter war (and the eastern front in general) and remembered that Mannerheim smoked cigars. I suppose I like the winter war especially because of the amazing resistance offered by the Fins. If we look at the statistics a very impressive picture is painted. Around 300,000 Finnish troops managed (more or less) to hold off 700,000 invading Russians! A good film about this is called "Talvisota", which is subtitled. Oh dear, if we aren't carful we'll end up turning this into a military history thread!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Mannerheim said:


> I will do that! It's his 50th so its a more of a special occasion than usual.
> 
> I enjoy reading about the winter war (and the eastern front in general) and remembered that Mannerheim smoked cigars. I suppose I like the winter war especially because of the amazing resistance offered by the Fins. If we look at the statistics a very impressive picture is painted. Around 300,000 Finnish troops managed (more or less) to hold off 700,000 invading Russians! A good film about this is called "Talvisota", which is subtitled. Oh dear, if we aren't carful we'll end up turning this into a military history thread!


Puff threads often go down all sorts of interesting paths !

I've read quite abit on the Winter War. And I have a few Finnish bolt action rifles from that general era that shoot quite well. The Finns were fine riflemen and winter warriors.


----------

